# Would you let people us your van in a disaser situation



## drcotts

Whaty I mean by disaster is more like theres a pile up on the motorway and traffic is at standstill. or theres snow and traffic will be going no weher for a few hours.

You are nice ans snug in the MH with the heater on, Hot drinks etc and of course a loo. But people in cars around you are not so well off. A family with screaming kids in the next car look a bit distraught.
Or the elderly couple look a bit the worse for wear.

Question is wouold you let someone into your nice warm van?

Please answer the poll questions below


----------



## erneboy

I would but I guess the definition of what constitutes an emergency might vary from person to person.

Very nearly did at an accident a few years ago but then an ambulance arrived and the staff from it took charge, Alan.


----------



## jimmyd0g

Based on our only 'almost like' situation I would expect so. Eighteen months ago in the Isle of Man we were parked up close to a couple of tenters. The forecast was horrendous - gale force winds, etc. The offer that, if things got too tough, they could spend the night in our van was genuine. In the end, our offer of hospitality was not needed - whether it was because the winds weren't quite as strong as forecast, or because they didn't fancy spending a night with a couple of old fogies, we aren't quite sure.


----------



## aldra

most certainly 

Aldra


----------



## Penquin

Yes, although if there were people injured we would be out helping any ambulance staff or sorting out prior to their arrival (both of us were trained to Ambulance Technician level and MrsW is a specialist nurse with skills above that).

But our MH is only a possession and people are more important IMO, we have had something similar on the M4 where a car had rolled and three people were injured (one very seriously) we were the first on the scene and sorted out things until the professionals had finished, including the initial assessment and stabilisation before the paramedics arrived and then assisting with C spine immobilisation and loading onto trolleys............ 

our MH was there but was not needed other than as a blocker to prevent other vehicles ploughing into the scene (and us), and that became redundant once the Fire Service arrived and blocked the entire scene including our vehicle - they are bigger and flashier than us!!!!.

So yes is my answer.

Dave


----------



## maxsdad

Reminds me of a story going around a couple of years ago about a guy who came across a road accident in his car.
There where several walking wounded and he invited one to sit in his car to keep warm while the emergency services arrived.On arrivall the ambulance crew decided because the injured person had neck pains they should be placed on a spinal board, so the fire crew cut the roof of his car.
I wonder what he put on his insurance claim form.


----------



## Jented

Hi.
One accident,pulled driver from cab,got my bedding,wrapped him up,got phone numbers,adresses etc,was thanked by emergency services. I think today,i may have got a B******ing,my thoughts,"Every little helps". Now where have i heard that.
Gearjammer.
PS.A1, Blind alley junction Chester Le Street,north bound 69/70. One police officers number...... 1066! Why do i remember that :lol: Was it you,did you know them?,he was a proper man. 
PPS. Safety checks?. I did ask him if he was all in one piece,(How you do),as i did not want to drag only half of him out,how thoughtfull is that.His reply,"Just get me out my leg is burning on the engine"


----------



## The-Cookies

if a disaster yes, other times depends on the situation, 200 queuing to use my loo i would have to think about .


----------



## Hezbez

I voted option 2 - no problem providing warmth, drinks, food etc.
But it doesn't take long before a thetford is filled to capacity!


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Yes of course.

The issue of allowing use of the loo would obviously depend on all the circumstances, including how full the cassette was. An overflowing loo is no use to anyone. Might manage to find some other containers though.


Chris


----------



## ThursdaysChild

This is like " Have you stopped beating your wife ? "


----------



## Sonesta

Definitely! In an emergency situation - I would not hesitate to help as many people as we could and if they needed the loo then of course they would be more than welcome to use it! I'm sure if it were a serious emergency; where all voluntary help was needed; nobody would object if under the circumstances; we needed to dig a hole in order to empty our cassette and bury any toilet waste so that people continued to have a loo to use? 

Sue


----------



## UncleNorm

That sounds fair enough to me, Sue!  I'd do the same, help as much as possible but only as appropriate.


----------



## Chascass

It happened to me last year at Denia, my van was in a garage to have the clutch replaced and I did not find out until late that it would not be finished until the next day, a member on here (Zepp) not only took us in and fed us (me wife and dog) but insisted we sleep in their van for the night (big van)

Hearts of gold or what.

Charlie


----------



## Zepp

Chascass said:


> It happened to me last year at Denia, my van was in a garage to have the clutch replaced and I did not find out until late that it would not be finished until the next day, a member on here (Zepp) not only took us in and fed us (me wife and dog) but insisted we sleep in their van for the night (big van)
> 
> Hearts of gold or what.
> 
> Charlie


You were welcome Charlie , we could not let the poor dog sleep out in the cold lol.

Yes we would always help people no matter what , theres a saying what goes around comes around and it could be us who needs help next time

Paul


----------



## drcotts

Hezbez said:


> I voted option 2 - no problem providing warmth, drinks, food etc.
> But it doesn't take long before a thetford is filled to capacity!


Hi hezbez
If it was that sorty of situation I would be tempted to dump it down the drain and start afresh - so to speak. people will be doing things in the hedgerows anyway


----------



## Chascass

I kept warm on that VERY expensive whisky of yours :lol: :lol:
I could not find a bad head icon :roll: 

Charlie


----------



## MrsW

I would definitely let people use my van. I might ask them to take their shoes off before walking oil and muck across the van, but I'd take them in, make them drinks and let them use the loo. If the loo got filled up I'd get Penquin to empty it. Where? No idea, that's his problem! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## spykal

Why is there is no poll option to vote NO 

.....as if :roll: 

but then again MHF polls are anonymous :wink:


----------



## erneboy

I think in a bad situation I might find an out of the way place or dig a hole to empty the loo. Looking after people would come higher on my list of priorities that worrying about a tiny bit of pollution, which animals of every sort provide and the environment deals with perfectly adequately every day anyway.

And, no I am not saying a loo can be emptied anywhere, Alan.


----------



## Suenliam

Come in, (preferably with shoes off), get warm, eat and use the loo if necessary. It lets me feel good and show off the MH to less fortunate beings who may never have been in one before and also I may need the same facilities (God forbid) some time later.

Sue


----------



## grandadbaza

Yep would do what I could for everybody but " Jeremy Clarkson " :wink: :wink:


----------



## Zimee

Damn 3 of you are super tight.... you know who you are. You obviously have never been in an emergancy.

I was going to say sorry for being so judgmental but no bugger it, this is why the world is so screwed up, because there are people out there that dont give a rats arse for their neighbours, as long as they are safe and sound then stuff everyone else. I walked or more to the point ran out of my house in Zimbabwe when we fled. I left 3 motorbikes, 2 cars, a boat, my house, my buiseness, everything in my house except a few family photos that we managed to stuff in a bag and we left overnight. I was rich wealthy had the whole world at my fingers and lost it all in 24 hours arriving in the UK with2 suitcases and £2000.00. I have learnt that things, material stuff isnt important in life. Your family and your loved ones and neighbours. I still try and send a little money home every month for my maid and garden boy as I know they are the poor ones that cant get away, its not much but it helps them.

Seriously guys, its a frickin toilet... Get over yourselves and think about others, you never know, one day you might be in a reall bad place and that person might come along and you will pray that they will let you use their toilet...

Well as you have obviously guessed by now, I took the third option and would have done even more if I could.










Zim


----------



## rosalan

How strange that the Loo is so important. 8O 
An emergency requires all stops out, no discussion for me.
They have oily feet? So what if we are talking about an 'emergency', a carpet can be replaced.
Less dramatic situations may call for some moderation according to the event, when common sense kicks in. Slippers provided a rest place and a cuppa perhaps.
Alan


----------



## greenasthegrass

What a mean post Zimee! Now you've pointed out someones personal choice and made a judgment you not only stated as such but on a public forum!

People change in emergency situations so what they say now may completely change in reality.

Greenie


----------



## nicholsong

I agree with rosalan the loo issue is not so important - do fire appliances and police cars have cassettes? And why fill up a cassette only to have to dump it on the hard shoulder?

For other people in need, one might need to prioritise, just like the emergency services, based on ambient temperature, age of applicants (old/young) etc.

'Of course I would' is an emotional answer.

In reality would you take in a fit couple and then say to a cold grandmother 'the house is full'?

Think on't.

Geoff


----------



## duxdeluxe

Irrespective of what people might vote on here, when faced with the "real thing" I think nearly everyone would actually carry out option 3 if they could. The only caveat to that is that in this day and age, someone, somewhere will inevitably find a reason to claim "compo" off anyone they can. I don't know what for - failure to provide a warm enough blanket, perhaps? Scalded tongue on tea? You never know


----------



## Annsman

Nah! Sod 'em! If they want the facilities get a van! :lol:


----------



## lifestyle

We were stuck on the M25 a couple of years ago,when there was a knock on the door.A well spoken lady asked could her young daughter use the loo.Without thinking we said yes,and she went in the toilet ,my wife showing her how to flush.
Just as she closed the toilet door ,the police beckoned us to get moving .The girl by this time must have been sitting on the loo.I started the engine "you know what happens then "the flush is turned off,The poor girl must have been going frantic and hurried out of our van.
The smell when she opened the door was terrible.My wife "bless her "had to clean the bowl :lol: :lol: .
Would i do it again, Yes.

Les


----------



## Hezbez

> ...I walked or more to the point ran out of my house in Zimbabwe when we fled. I left 3 motorbikes, 2 cars, a boat, my house, my buiseness, everything in my house except a few family photos that we managed to stuff in a bag and we left overnight. I was rich wealthy had the whole world at my fingers and lost it all in 24 hours arriving in the UK with2 suitcases and £2000.00. I have learnt that things, material stuff isnt important in life. Your family and your loved ones and neighbours. I still try and send a little money home every month for my maid and garden boy as I know they are the poor ones that cant get away, its not much but it helps them.
> 
> Seriously guys, its a frickin toilet... Get over yourselves and think about others, you never know, one day you might be in a reall bad place and that person might come along and you will pray that they will let you use their toilet...
> 
> Well as you have obviously guessed by now, I took the third option and would have done even more if I could.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zim


The situation you are describing above is more serious than what the original poster suggested where traffic is stopped for a few hours.

Last year in Scotland some of my friends were stuck in snow on the dual carriageway in their car for 16 hours. 
By all accounts the most important thing they needed was heat, then food and drinks.
The toilet issue was not at the top of their list of prorities (just don't eat the yellow snow).

Our van could happily shelter 6 or 8 people from the cold and there's usually enough food in it to feed an army, but the thetford would soon be overflowing if there was half a dozen people using it. If it was just one or two toilet users - then no problem. As far as dumping the cassette is concerned, in the circumstances I've described above you couldn't dig a hole to bury it (minus 16 degrees).


----------



## Zimee

greenasthegrass said:


> What a mean post Zimee! Now you've pointed out someones personal choice and made a judgment you not only stated as such but on a public forum!
> 
> People change in emergency situations so what they say now may completely change in reality.
> 
> Greenie


Greenie we shouldnt need an emergancy to want to help out our fellow humans, it should be ingrained into us.

Zimee


----------



## bulawayolass

CB full name is Cafe Brian as Brian would offer help to everyone he got stuck stuck in a couple of massive traffic jams over the years and ended up offering tea/coffee to folks and l intend to as well, well bar wanting to get stuck in traffic jams but you get my meaning.

Food well l would offer biscuits type food my cooking isnt the sort you offer to others unless you intend to poison them.

I ticked yes for loo but as said would depend on circumstances. Full nope blokes... heck you guys happier to use bushes so probably stick to ladies


----------



## suedew

Found this easy to answer, for me that is.

Think (hope) John would come up trumps in a real emergency.

We enjoyed the hospitality of a couple, Ann and oops forgotten his name, whilst waiting for the ferry at Callais, we were on the motorbike and the heavens opened shortly after we got there. We were invited in and given a very welcome cup of tea.



We encountered Kris a round the world cyclist in Metz we were on the aire outside the closed campsite. it was persisting down.
Wanted to ask Kris in, he was eating and trying to shelter. John said no. I was shocked at his response.

A short while later he knocked on the van door I invited him in before John had the chance to stop me, made him a hot drink, whilst he and john tried to find either an open campsite or a cheap hotel neaby. I gestured to a spare bed, hope Kris didn't see, no way John would entertain the idea. 

We still discuss it, he still feels the same way though. I just think of the people who have helped me and mine out over the years and want to give something back.

Sue


----------



## drcotts

spykal said:


> Why is there is no poll option to vote NO
> 
> .....as if :roll:
> 
> but then again MHF polls are anonymous :wink:


For some reason it wouldnt let me put another option after the 3 I had but despite trying several times.


----------



## Addie

An 'emergency situation' and most of the posts I've read here refer to the toilet!

Last time I checked it was still possible to go for a number 1 or even 2 without sitting on a throne so unless they were perhaps elderly or disabled the answer to that would be no (although happy to provide toilet paper :lol).

I'd be happy to help out where possible with food, drink and perhaps warmth, but if it was cold people could run their own engines and be just as snug.


----------



## dovtrams

Of course I would, I have the MIL in the van a few years ago, that was a real disaster situation.

Dave


----------



## Sonesta

Zimee said:


> greenasthegrass said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a mean post Zimee! Now you've pointed out someones personal choice and made a judgment you not only stated as such but on a public forum!
> 
> People change in emergency situations so what they say now may completely change in reality.
> 
> Greenie
> 
> 
> 
> Greenie we shouldnt need an emergancy to want to help out our fellow humans, it should be ingrained into us.
> 
> Zimee
Click to expand...

Please don't let's turn a harmless poll/question into yet another confrontational thread whereby people with different opinions or thoughts start to take a pop at one and other. We all have our own individual outlook on how far we'd be prepared to go to help in an emergency situation and I'm sure most of us would find our 'Good Samaritan' side came to the fore if ever we came across a serious emergency on the roadside.

Chemical cassette type loos are very personal things and some would be ok with strangers using theirs and emptying the cassette afterwards whereas others would find the very thoughts of a strangers bottom sitting on their throne totally abhorrent - each to their own I say and I am sure in a genuine emergency situation everyone would still help in one way or another.

Let's hope none of us are ever put to the test!

Sue


----------



## grandadbaza

Sonesta said:


> Zimee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greenasthegrass said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a mean post Zimee! Now you've pointed out someones personal choice and made a judgment you not only stated as such but on a public forum!
> 
> People change in emergency situations so what they say now may completely change in reality.
> 
> Greenie
> 
> 
> 
> Greenie we shouldnt need an emergancy to want to help out our fellow humans, it should be ingrained into us.
> 
> Zimee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please don't let's turn a harmless poll/question into yet another confrontational thread whereby people with different opinions or thoughts start to take a pop at one and other. We all have our own individual outlook on how far we'd be prepared to go to help in an emergency situation and I'm sure most of us would find our 'Good Samaritan' side came to the fore if ever we came across a serious emergency on the roadside.
> 
> Chemical cassette type loos are very personal things and some would be ok with strangers using theirs and emptying the cassette afterwards whereas others would find the very thoughts of a strangers bottom sitting on their throne totally abhorrent - each to their own I say and I am sure in a genuine emergency situation everyone would still help in one way or another.
> 
> Let's hope none of us are ever put to the test!
> 
> Sue
Click to expand...

I totally agree a harmless thread is being taken to far , I personally think that most of us would react to the situation on the day , its al right saying things in hypothetical situation but reality often changes opinions, I would let some people use my loo , but unfortunately there are some people who would take liberties , so every decision should be made as things unfold


----------



## bmb1uk

grandadbaza said:


> Yep would do what I could for everybody but " Jeremy Clarkson " :wink: :wink:


It would have to be bl---y desperate :lol:


----------

